# Hello Mr. Bear



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, Nicholas and I were out on the quad and RZR and came across this big Michigan Black Bear. It crossed the trail behind us and watched us as we watched it for quite a long time. Then it wandered off. Then it came back into the trail to look at us some more before running of. First time we saw it, it was about 75 to 100 yards away, second time maybe 50 yards.

Sorry about the crappy pics, all we had was a poopy cell phone with no zoom. It was only a 10 minute ride so I didn't take the good camera.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Neat pictures. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Great shots. That would be unsettling.

Were you in the UP?


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Great shots. That would be unsettling.
> 
> Were you in the UP?


Yea, just a couple miles east of Brimley at the back of my property.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

That is awesome. My kids would crap their pants if they saw a bear in the wild.


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pugetsound said:


> That is awesome. My kids would crap their pants if they saw a bear in the wild.


This was the first we have seen here but we just moved into this house in the fall. The first thing my kid said was "Should I run?"

I chuckled and we had a learning experience.

We had a couple wolves in over the winter and lots of coyotes and a crap tone of deer, ***** and weasels. Even had a button buck come up on the deck to eat out of a bird feeder. First bear though. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Pugetsound said:


> That is awesome. My kids would crap their pants if they saw a bear in the wild.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

MuddyPaws1 said:


> came across this big Michigan Black Bear.


You'll know it when you come across a big one...that's a dink.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

This one stopped trying to get into the house, after we started closing the blinds and put up battery operated alarms. However, he can no longer, up to this point...... get the bird feeders.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> You'll know it when you come across a big one...that's a dink.


 Still a bear in the wild, pretty cool, especially with a kid on a four wheeler.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> Still a bear in the wild, pretty cool, especially with a kid on a four wheeler.


I certainly don't disagree with you there. Very cool for the young man to see.


----------

